# Burning Smell while plowing



## nhff2 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey guys, i have a 2006 F350, 6.0L PSD and a 8.5 Western MVP Plus. It finally snows here the other day so i got my first chance to plow with the new truck and new plow. I had a burning smell coming from under the entire time i was plowing but the truck was not overheating at all. anyone have this problem?? I was told that the new MVP plus hydro pump has a problem with the fluid spraying out of the breather cap until all the air is out of the system. I did notice that there was fluid all over the front of the truck. Could the burning smell be the hydro spraying on the radiator???


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

I dont know aif it the fuild that smells but my 06' F350 Diesel was doing the same thing when I first got it. Does it once and awhile now but I couldnt find the source either.


----------



## nhff2 (Feb 22, 2007)

yea but did it happen to you all the time or just when you plowed because ive had this truck since april 06 and ive never had that happen before and as soon as i took the plow off it was fine, i put 100 highway miles on the truck today and no smell at all


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Yup only happens when I plow. Never when normal driving. Ive got about 40,000 on the truck now and still once in a while when it is pushing snow it does it again.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

It's the brakes. You use the hell out of them when you plow. They get pretty stinky.


----------



## Boycea (Sep 26, 2003)

I have an 06 F350 diesel and have this same problem as well when plowing. I figured it was just the brakes.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

brakes or possibly trans fluid?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Can you identify the smell? Does it smell like hot oil or wires\insulation melting? 

Hot brakes smell totally different than hot tranny fluid or electrical burning\melting. Engine oil smells different than tranny fluid when hot and so does brake fluid. Hot or boiling antifreeze smells different as well. Could be a multitude of things. Needs to be narrowed down.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I also smell a smell like this with my Silverado, Can't identify it but it sure smells, can't even really describe it. I don't think that just ford trucks do this


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

My truck also throws a smell when I plow... It doesn't smell like any of the fluids burning, so I have always thought it was from all the snow/ice/salt/whatever that gets thrown up and packed in places it normally wouldn't if I wasn't plowing...


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

Do you use a rubber or composit cutting edge? When I plow for long times it will smell like burning rubber.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

It's the brakes. i'm telling you, if we all have the same problem with no dammage occuring it has to be something that gets hot when we plow ie. brakes. The pads and shoes these days are made from different materials then they were back in the day. They get hot and smell bad when you plow for a long time. I wouldn't worry too much about it. I've plowed 8-10 hrs. every event for the three years i've owned this truck. That's approx. 600 hrs. And after every event I pull the truck in the garage and smell that same smell, without any known mechanical issues.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

the_mayor;379259 said:


> It's the brakes. i'm telling you, if we all have the same problem with no dammage occuring it has to be something that gets hot when we plow ie. brakes. The pads and shoes these days are made from different materials then they were back in the day. They get hot and smell bad when you plow for a long time. I wouldn't worry too much about it. I've plowed 8-10 hrs. every event for the three years i've owned this truck. That's approx. 600 hrs. And after every event I pull the truck in the garage and smell that same smell, without any known mechanical issues.


I'm not worried about mine either... I have plowed 3 winters with this truck and it alway smells when I put it in the garage. But it doesn't smell like hot brakes to me....


----------



## nhff2 (Feb 22, 2007)

I really dont think its the brakes, the smell is without a doubt coming from under the hood. and when i opened the hood everything inside was much warmer than usual.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You guys are doing something wrong if you're getting your brakes that hot while plowing, unless they're adjusted too tight.

I have smelled what I always thought was electrical insulation burning before. Took me a long time to determine that when the insulation\sound deadener gets wet and then everything under the truck gets warmed up along with running the heater constantly inside the truck, it gives off the odor of burning insulation. Had this earlier this year and I wrote it off to that, turns out had a couple wires melting together in the controller. Oops.


----------



## nhff2 (Feb 22, 2007)

the wires that we melting were the ones from the plow controller?


----------



## mr.mow (Sep 14, 2006)

brakes when plowing? thats what the snow banks are for! maybe you guys should try a shower


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

nhff2;379337 said:


> the wires that we melting were the ones from the plow controller?


Yeah, custom switch box, 2 of them melted together.


----------

